# Capt. Wagenfehr Wade Fishing Lures Seadrift



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina Report by Captain Jason Wagenfehr

May 3, 2018
*
We caught the trout on white DSL and Mirrolure little johns in white. Thigh deep water over sand and scattered grass beds. Drum were caught on gulp baits fished on the bottom.

It's Thursday morning and the wind blew all night, again! We welcomed 47 returning guests for a wonderful dinner experience and fun filled evening.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Summer is almost here*

Thanks


----------

